# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الثلاثاء 16/3

## Ehab M. Ali

** مواصلة في قضية المطربة فهيمة عبدالله مع قناة النيل الازرق وبعد تدخل عدة أطراف في القضية منهم د. عبدالماجد خليفة الذي قرر سحب أعماله منها وبروز الفنان كمال ترباس مدافعا" عنها وتهديد المطربة نفسها للقناة بالتقاضي في حالة بث أعمالها ووسط هذا الجو المشحون بدأ بعض العقلاء بالتدخل لاحتواء الازمة ونتمني ان تنتهي علي خير وفي ذات السياق عبر عدد من أهل الوسط الفني والمراقبين عن أسفهم للخلافات الدائرة وأبدوا استعدادهم للتوسط لحل الخلاف.

** وليس بعيدا" عن الخلافات في الوسط الفني شن الفنان المغترب الطيب عبدالله هجوما" عنيفا" علي المطرب الشاب محمود عبدالعزيز واتهمه ب(قوة العين) والافتراء والتناقض وذلك علي خلفية تغني المطرب محمود عبدالعزيز بأغنية السنين للطيب عبدالله واتهمه ايضا" بتشويهها الامر الذي دفعه للجوء للمحاكم .. الفنان محمود عبدالعزيز أفاد بانه اتصل بالطيب عبدالله واستأذه في التغني بالاغنية الامر الذي نفاه الطيب عبدالله واتهم فيه محمود بالكذب.

*** ومن جهة أخري ايضا" اندلعت حرب التصريحات بين الفنان جعفر السقيد والفنان خالد الصحافة والتي كانت بسبب تصريح جعفر السقيد  اتهم فيه خالد الصحافة بعدم تطوير الاغنية الشايقية الامر الذي جعل خالد يرد بعنف علي السقيد ويتهمه بأنه ذو تجربة محدودة .

**** الشاعر محمدالحسن سالم حميد قرر خوض الانتخابات المقبلة كمرشح مستقل عن دائرة مروي/الولاية الشمالية .. وقال انه سيخوض الانتخابات ليس لأنه قرر ذلك بل لأن اهله اعتبروه لسانهم ودفعوا به نحو هذه المسؤلية العظيمة.

***** الفنانة آمال النور تحيي حفلا" في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري بالمسرح القومي لصالح أطفال المايقوما وذلك ضمن نشاطات الفنانين في الاهتمام بالقضايا المجتمعية.



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك الله فيك الحبيب  إيهاب

الصفحه  الفنيه جانب من تفعيل

النواحى الأجتماعيه بالمنبر0

لك الشكر على الفكره وعلى

 التنفيذ 0
*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بارك الله فيك الحبيب  إيهاب

الصفحه  الفنيه جانب من تفعيل

النواحى الأجتماعيه بالمنبر0

لك الشكر على الفكره وعلى

 التنفيذ 0





شكرا" العم الزبير وفقدناك وانشالله اقامة موفقة.. وارائكم ومقترحاتكم تهمنا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

جزاك الله خير
يعطيك العافيه




تسلم يا حبيب وشكرا" علي المرور
                        	*

----------

